# Congradulations to Richard Middleton



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 17, 2005)

He did well in Danville.


http://ephotohut.com/images/billthegril ... dleton.jpg


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 17, 2005)

What's the team name?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 17, 2005)

Red White and Q, I think.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 17, 2005)

Anyone else having a problem seeing the picture?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

Pics???  :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 17, 2005)

Yeah Larry. I can't see these or Bills other post!


----------



## Bruce B (May 17, 2005)

I didn't get 'em.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

If I copy the link and paste to a browsers address block, I can see them.  Prolly a MyFreeBulletinBoard problem.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 17, 2005)

I dont understand why you guys cant see the pics.  I used the image upload at the bottom of this site.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

n/a


----------



## txpgapro (May 17, 2005)

Your pics came out just fine.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Uncle Al (May 17, 2005)

I can see'm just fine. 

Al


----------



## Finney (May 17, 2005)

Man Bill... those are some good pictures.
How do you decide what to 'frame in' ?
Excellent job... keep up the good work. =D> 




_i can't see anything... can you guys_ 8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 17, 2005)

I couldn't see the embedded one, but clicking on the link worked. 

Maybe the A HREF code for websites was used instead of the ones meant for Forums?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 19, 2005)

I gotta give the credit to where it is due.  Gary From VA took the pics and emailed them to me.  He was looking for some honest opinions about his turn ins and he sent some others along.  If anyone is interested in seeing some great turn in pics, asked Gary to post them.  His chicken did well and you will see why.


----------

